# 3+ recent images.



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2013)

3 different shoots and processing.

Just playing around with ideas lately.

View attachment $web_5552b.jpg
View attachment $web_6084b.jpg


----------



## granfire (Dec 29, 2013)

Is that body paint on the 2nd gal?

lfao: at the top one)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2013)

The headshot?  That's paint.


----------



## DennisBreene (Dec 29, 2013)

Very cool stuff!


----------



## Tames D (Dec 29, 2013)

These are very good. Just needs a touch of nudity.


----------



## granfire (Dec 29, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The headshot?  That's paint.



did she come in with that hair color or did you do that?



(the gal in the Irish lace dress, you shot her before, haven't you?)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2013)

The nudes I can't post here. 

Her hair was that color.

Gal in the lace, yes, a few times.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 29, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> *The nudes I can't post here.*
> 
> Her hair was that color.
> 
> Gal in the lace, yes, a few times.



Now, what good does that do me?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, I just didn't know there was that big a demand for naked Snow Troopers..... 


1 more new one.View attachment $web_5562.jpg


----------



## granfire (Dec 29, 2013)

Tames D said:


> Now, what good does that do me?



you join Bob's super secret lair....
Or buy the prints!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2014)

2 old shots, reprocessed.


From 2007


From 2006.

Both shot with a Nikon D50 and kit lens.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 5, 2014)

More old shots being redone.



1st attempt at a WW2 propaganda poster.  Not thrilled on fonts.
Original Shot - 2010
 Canon xSi + Canon 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS
 processed Jan 2014



Original Shot - 2010
 Canon xSi + Canon 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS
 processed Jan 2014


Went for a more classic pin up look.
 Original Shot Sept 2009
 Quick Reprocess Jan 2014
 Canon 50D and Canon EF28-105 f/3.5-4.5 USM


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2014)

Latest 2.  Bomber is a composite, while the girl is a different direction on processing.


----------



## granfire (Jan 7, 2014)

what else did she have painted?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2014)

That was it actually.  Shot in my living room, was too cramped to do more than head and upper body shots.


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2014)

This looks like the pet for the guy in the top photo...(sorry to hijack the thread...)
http://news.nster.com/content762.html?b=2


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 8, 2014)

Bob....umm...that's more than 3..and...well... how do I put this.... it is not even in groups of 3 per post :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2014)

Eh, it depends on the number system and amount of rum injected.


----------



## Carol (Jan 8, 2014)

Really awesome stuff 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tames D (Jan 8, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Latest 2.  Bomber is a composite, while the *girl is a different direction on processing*.
> 
> View attachment 18513
> View attachment 18514



Does the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2014)

Who has carpet these days?


----------



## Tames D (Jan 8, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Who has carpet these days?



Good point, LOL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2014)

also, I have no idea.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2014)

View attachment $patton_MG_2184.jpg
The Great War


----------



## Carol (Jan 9, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> View attachment 18535
> The Great War



I am not sure what I'm looking at here.  Scale models?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granfire (Jan 9, 2014)

Carol said:


> I am not sure what I'm looking at here.  Scale models?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



the infamous little green army men, hot in B&W....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2014)

View attachment $_MG_2179.jpg
Unedited, straight out of the camera shot.
Patton Museum, Ft. Knox, KY
WW1 Trench scale model


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2014)

View attachment $patton_MG_2179.jpg
Edited version of above


----------



## granfire (Jan 10, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> View attachment 18546
> Edited version of above



If you ever get a chance to visit the museum in Verdun...I recommend it...
They had (probably still do) a small section of the battle field recreated. I don't remember how many bombs and grenades hits per square meter they said the battle field endured...the lack of color was the main thing that stood out. Burned earth I suppose.
http://www.warmuseums.nl/gal/085gal.htm third from the top on the left.(It didn't look as yellow IRL)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2014)

Redid the 1st propaganda poster with a more accurate font.

2nd poster, inspired by 
http://airandspace.si.edu/collections/artifact.cfm?id=A19960386000


----------



## granfire (Jan 11, 2014)

Tease!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 19, 2014)

Experimental processing on some shots. 95% where I want them to be.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 19, 2014)

Like the top better.  Something is off about the lighting or emphasis of the features on the bottom pic.  In fact, looking at them both again -- I'd suspect that the bottom picture was more brightly or more intensely lit from the start... might tone that effect down, if you can?


----------

